#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Time Travel Spells

## someday

Hi,
I'm eighteen and new to this forum.
Basically, I have always felt that I am living in the wrong era; I should be living in the early twentieth century, but I am stuck in the early twenty-first century.
I know this sounds impossible in this reality, but is there any spell (that hopefully doesn't involve animal parts, expensive materials etc) that can take me back in time, even for a short time? I thought that is there was anywhere I could ask, it would be here. Perhaps astral projection is the answer?

Thanks in advance

----------


## fratertwkr

time travel spells? No offense but that is effing ridiculous. what did you just smoke a bowl of cannabis/mugwort and watch beast master 2 before posting this question. Or was it St Sinner. Come one man get with it only Extra terrestrials have the technological capability to do that or groups of ancient arcane monks with highly trained vocal cords who hung out in crazy geometric masterpiece archeological structures swept under the rug by ma earth aeons ago, excuse me I'm going to go invent the warp drive engine so Hawkings can get his sexual release, the truth is out the mofo.

----------


## 14113

Astralling to the past can work but you will be watching information already recorded. Welcome to the present and the future.

----------


## InsipidPariah

Why bother with the past? The only thing that ever truly matter is right now.  :Confused:

----------


## nephilim

You are looking for the past. Nostradamus had visions of the future while under influence of a toxin. Something tells me you have to do some serious research into alchemical and magic texts to find a time travel spell. I have been working on it for a while myself. Trying to find something I refer to as a door to time. I gave up while defying destiny. Arguably it is physicly impossible. Some say spirits may guide you into their time. Mystics have tried for ages. Aldous Huxley's "Doors to perception" and indeed Albert Einsteins "theory of relativity" is as close as I came.

----------


## 14113

There is one technique that I've found very effective for gathering future information. You are essentially communicating with your future self.

----------


## Kenaz

Ive read that scientifcally its possible but we dont have the energy needed to do that. thats what i read

----------


## I-S-O-N

> Why bother with the past? The only thing that ever truly matter is right now.


The problem is I keep getting strange feelings that what is currently defined as the present is something much broader then what is being experienced in this current second.




> There is one technique that I've found very effective for gathering future information. You are essentially communicating with your future self.


Any advice on how to do this, along with my past self? Any way to make past, present and future as one, so to speak?

----------


## darkmistress

> Hi,
> I'm eighteen and new to this forum.
> Basically, I have always felt that I am living in the wrong era; I should be living in the early twentieth century, but I am stuck in the early twenty-first century.
> I know this sounds impossible in this reality, but is there any spell (that hopefully doesn't involve animal parts, expensive materials etc) that can take me back in time, even for a short time? I thought that is there was anywhere I could ask, it would be here. Perhaps astral projection is the answer?
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is my quess:

FIRST, plan your method of Time Travel. Second, go into a hypnotic state through natural self hypnosis and relaxation. You will feel vibrations.
Third, once your spontaneous Astral Self is unlocked, make sure you send lots of good vibrations and pray to some protective force, because it can get tricky...make sure you use reality checks a lot of the time, double check and touch the virtual space to solidify it....and then, make it real. Believe in it.

You're there, eventually you will Be there. If your hand goes through wall or some weird thing happens, remind yourself it's a natural side effect of time travel. Good luck!

----------


## captainrackham

Why on earth would you want to travel back to then??

If you'd go into any half-civilized city there was freaking pigs everywhere -- they literally had a rule of keep what you kill because of pig overpopulation... filthy animals that make you **** your brains out if you eat them - which is prolly why the Jews outlaw them since the ancient days...

Horseshit dust blowing around in the wind getting all over your your clothes... in your eyes and lungs... 

If you were a woman you couldn't speak unless spoken to, had absolutely no rights, were pre-arranged to do everything and you were considered a bulldike suffrogate if you didn't do these things.

Child labor in horrid conditions working shoe-less and starving on huge rig machinery -- or stuffed like tinned mullet in coal shafts, prolly to die of black lung in those catacombs and no one to give a **** about that filthy orphan.

miserable adult working class wages with absolutely nothing you could say or do about it. 

Rotten food in the market vendors -- they were half rotted when picked or harvested, and near fully rotted by the time you eat it.

Milk was lead paint and dyes... hardly any of it was actual cow-milk.

You can look forward to boiling your water EVERYTIME you drink it -- because of the filthy-nasty bacteria that's laden in the wells which yes -- everyone still used freaking wells then.

Colleges where in horrible condition -- and were always under-budget worse than anything today, were run down, walls torn apart, lawn unmaintained...

Don't mention the disease -- which was more rampant than anything like a common cold today -- people had 10 kids just to hope that 2-3 would survive, anything ranging from freaking pneumonia to typhoid to you name it...

and with the anti-bodies that you have now -- you'd just disease everyone you came in contact with... 

think Europeans + blankets + Natives = near extinction from smallpox...

You spend your whole living making sure you don't catch some kind of disease that winds you shitting your brains out... literally... 

Oh yeah -- medicine? haha... all that 'forward thinking' stuff you're used to? forget it... now you can look forward to 'the Vapors' and 'hysterics' and other fine BS 'conditions'.

Oh and the law favors men in these situations -- so if he tires of you -- you can bet that you'd be sent off to a crazy house -- and those weren't so pleasant either!... you 100% of the time went there to die -- miserably.. with a cage around your head and diodes shoved up your ass.

Is that not enough for you? There's plenty more where that came from...

The 'good old days'? they weren't so great... you'd be biting off more than you could chew..


Play dress up in front of the mirror, go to a renaissance faire, read period-books, draw/look at pictures, go off on an excursion, dance class, fencing school, have fun looking up all the old fun stuff... do whatever... get over the foolish notion that you don't belong in the time that clearly you were born to exist in -- cause here you are!

 :Wink:

----------


## Gemnus32

> Hi,
> I'm eighteen and new to this forum.
> Basically, I have always felt that I am living in the wrong era; I should be living in the early twentieth century, but I am stuck in the early twenty-first century.
> I know this sounds impossible in this reality, but is there any spell (that hopefully doesn't involve animal parts, expensive materials etc) that can take me back in time, even for a short time? I thought that is there was anywhere I could ask, it would be here. Perhaps astral projection is the answer?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It's kind of interesting. I don't think of it in this way, but I have memories of times or even other worlds - other than my obvious daily life. One suggestion I was given is that most people (ALL as far as I can tell) who practice or are even attracted to the occult have those kinds of fantasies, dreams, or memories. The suggestion is that maybe it doesn't matter exactly what these, 'memories,' are.

A fantasy of my own that I find very enjoyable is to imagine that when I have these visions - that I am also actually living those visions. They don't seem as real as, 'literal fact,' but the idea is interesting.

I also think the concept of time travel is interesting. If we assume that time is a fourth dimension (it has some kind of geometry) - then why couldn't we move within that dimension, rather than just traveling along it in a straight line? I'd recommend H.G. Wells, "The Time Machine." It is short - it deals with time travel in a pretty deep way. Also, if you go to Manybooks.net, you can download an eBook of the book in a number of different formats for free - and without registering.

----------

